# eye color question



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Do nigerians ever have a different color eyes besides blue or brown? One of the triplets has what I thought were brown eyes. They're definitely not bright blue like his sisters. Both parents have blue eyes, so it was a surprise to get a brown eyed baby. Anyway, I was looking at his eyes closer yesterday out in the sunshine, and they're not really the typical gold/brown color that my other brown eyed goats have. They actually don't look brown at all. They're more of a dark gray with blue around the center. I wonder if they'll end up turning brown as he gets older? Or if there's a third eye color option that I don't know about? :whatgoat:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They can be a gold color and marbled is possible as well. Many nigerian dwarf kids are born with blueish/brownish eyes when they're born which will lighten up to the regular brown color. Blue eyed kids will be light blue when born...very easy to distinguish from brown eyed kids. That blue doesn't change.

It's not surprising to get brown eyed kids from two blue eyed parents. Just means they are heteryozygous for blue eyes. You have a 25% chance of brown eyed kids in that breeding.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Here are a couple kids I want to show you. The chocolate doeling is going to be brown eyed...but you can see how light her eye looks...it might be mistaken for blue. I could tell this when she was born because they're not quite the right shade of blue to be truly blue eyed...and both parents are brown eyed. She also has a slight hazel tint around the edges of her eye instead of light blue.

Now the kid pictured in the first photo is going to be blue eyed. It's easy to tell in person...looking at the photos it's a little harder...but you can see how similar they look. Sometimes their baby eyes can really stump you, but it's normal on some kids that they're born with a blueish look which will change as they grow. A true blue eyed kid will be very light blue...and won't change.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks Kylee! Okay then I'm going to stick with my original assumption that he's brown eyed. :thumb: He's definitely not blue eyed. When I look at his sisters, there's no question that they're blue eyed, so I see what you're saying about the blue eyed ones being very light. They're so pretty, especially on my little cream doeling.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No problem. :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I once saw a Nigerian with a blue eye and a brown eye (which is very rare) but she sure was cool looking. I'll see if I can find the pic


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Here's the pic


----------

